

Mobile Wallet: Cellphone to act as credit card soon  - chicken06
http://www.gadgetdaily.info/2011/01/mobile-wallet-cellphone-to-act-as.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story from the BBC, submitted 5 days ago to thunderous silence:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2146951>

I think this is an interesting developement and I'd like to see some
discussion of it. I wonder if that earlier submission was simply unlucky with
its timing, or if people just don't care.

